# .38 Revolver not indexing properly, shaving lead



## JnT (Apr 8, 2009)

Rossi .38 Special. How hard is this to fix?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 8, 2009)

Not hard at all. Get rid of it and get one that says Smith and Wesson on the side. Fixed!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this a new pistol?


----------



## JnT (Apr 8, 2009)

No, its an older pistol.


----------



## GAR (Apr 8, 2009)

*ROSSI problems*

Might be more expensive to repair than replace.

GAR


----------



## JnT (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats what I thought. Thanks for the info!
Jim


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Apr 9, 2009)

I had an older rossi .22 a few years back.  My gunsmith tried, but it wouldn't hold time.

I sold it at a loss.....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at where the Pawl engages the cylinder. I had a Charter Arms that had the same issue. I took it to Davids Gun Room in Norcross and the held it for over a month and couldn't get parts to fix it. He peened the Pawl a bit and made it work better but didn't harden it afterwards and the cylinder had a wear mark in it as well.

It may well be that your cylinder is bad in the first place, might be able to have someone regrind the forcing cone and help the issue some and then replace the Pawl and solve the issue.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Apr 15, 2009)

Contact sutomer service at Taurus, as I think they own Rossi now and could probably tell you who best to send it to. If nothing else, they may replace it with a newer Rossi revolver. Probably not, but you never know...


----------



## wildcatt (May 11, 2009)

*rossi*

they dont take care of anything that was sold before the new owners trust me.I have been there.if it was sold by the miami outfit they will fix it.any compatent gunsmith can fix it.I did a job on one needed a firing pin and I got a S&W pin.


----------



## Ytka (May 18, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> Not hard at all. Get rid of it and get one that says Smith and Wesson on the side. Fixed!



That gave me a good laugh.


----------

